# BMW X3 Install



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is the start of my install for my BMW X3. Started with making A-pillars they will house Hybrid L1PROR2 and L4SE speakers. This was my first attempt ever at making pillars still have some filling and sanding to do. Need to find the right material to cover them in also. Im hoping that the L4's will have enough room to play right debating removing some more material from the back or possibly some metal from the A-pillar it self. Im gonna start on fiberglassing Speaker Pods for the doors to Mount Hybrid L8 woofers in.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I wouldn't take any metal out of the a-pillar as it is a very important part of the structure of the car.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool I was wondering about that. Was gonna research before I did anything. I do have the woofer sitting on more of an angle then the picture in the car.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Just curious if you tried aiming them a bit more on-axis and see how those sound. In the second pic, looks like they're firing into your dash, which could be a challenge with reflections.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah they are actually aimed up more that picture was kinda to get an idea of the room I had.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I think that they look pretty good so far. I also think that you should angle them to Bo more on axis instead of straight across. It's just not easy to experiment because you basically have to finish them just to test. I know that some people go through a set or two of them before they get them right.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Please please please, put those mids in that excellent OEM door location, which will give them the required enclosure volume and add to their side to side width. And also move those tweeters to the sails so they can also benefit from the added width plus be able to be aimed much more on axis.

It would be a shame to waste such a well thought out door panel. I don't think I've ever seen a mid location that is up high and further forward on a door panel than those. Even the air vents instead of a flat surface give the mid a less reflective boundary.

IMO as always.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

There is no way the mids will fit in the door without a lot of modifying which I really don't feel like doing.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cchrono said:


> There is no way the mids will fit in the door without a lot of modifying which I really don't feel like doing.


But you made pillars??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah i like the sound better coming from the pillars vs the door im going to have the midbass in the door. Originally i was going to place them in the door but it would take more work then the pillars took to fit the depth behind the door is pretty much non existent and to make something that looked good and functioned well was gonna be to much hassle.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

and, uhh, how do you know you like the sound better from the pillar than the door? did you remove the door panel, rig some type of temporary mount, and drive around sans, said door panel, for at least a couple weeks playing with different angles of aim on both mids and tweets? yea, i didnt think so. if you think that door is not lossy enough that your woofer will have absolutely zero effect on your mid if it occupied the same space, you are wrong. seriously, you should have at least "tried" the door. your fab looks solid! your planning? not so much.

if you absolutely had to mount the mid someplace other than the door, you should have went for broke, and done on axis pods, and shoved them all the way up in the corner. your solution you have there would be "my" last option. thats seriously terrible.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Big fan of X3!*

But why not use the kick panels! These car provide great proportions for a SQ system and much better PLDs, deeper and wider stage!

If It was me, I would go with L8 in kick area + Tweeter L1pro a 2 way system.

D.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

if i was gonna go all HAT, it would be L8's in the door, and the mids/tweets in on axis dash pods. 2nd option, mids/tweets in the factory door location as already mentioned. those pillars wouldnt have even crossed my mind. i have yet to hear kicks that image above the dash. i havnt heard everything, but i have heard enough to know my ears are on my head, not my knees.

not my ride though. cant wait to see how they turn out. looks like a great start to some nice looking pillars.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> i have yet to hear kicks that image above the dash. i havnt heard everything, but i have heard enough to know my ears are on my head, not my knees.


You haven't heard enough, really... SQ system it's a wonderful experience when properly set.

.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

derickveliz said:


> You haven't heard enough, really... SQ system it's a wonderful experience when properly set.
> 
> .



x2...he needs to get out more often...:laugh:


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

if he's been bitten by the bug, he'll be changing it all in 3 months anyway. :lol:


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

nadams5755 said:


> if he's been bitten by the bug, he'll be changing it all in 3 months anyway. :lol:


That's what happen *to me and Twice!*

Started with spheres/pods Mids+Tweeters over the a-pillars

Then, Mids + Tweeters on a-pillars

and Now my *Mids* are down in the *kick area!*

.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

I actually did try set of speakers in door not L4 with the tweeters temporarily attached to sailpanel and was not a big fan obviously i couldnt try tons of different angles with the woofer in that application though. And as for the kick area im not willing to give up the leg room down there and there is no real way to achieve this on this car. There really shallow kick areas that could barely fit the L4 let alone an 8". Im happy with what ive done so far im not looking for the worlds number one sounding car. Just solid sound.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

cchrono said:


> And as for the kick area im not willing to give up the leg room down there and there is no real way to achieve this on this car. .


There is some work involve and not to worry about space, it would look like the image below.











.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

That would be awesome if i had that kind of room. The picture i posted is the room im working with i would also need to relocate the obd port.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

cchrono said:


> That would be awesome if i had that kind of room. The picture i posted is the room im working with i would also need to relocate the obd port.


Nobody said it was easy! 

But doing a-pillars (mids and tweets) its as hard, and the L4's may even crack the base of the baffle, I've seen this before. And L8 in doors it's not easy, too much stress for the door and not enough air space for L8, better Infinite Baffle.


You'll find out in your way. I wish I could afford a X3 right now and get my sound system there!

.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

derickveliz said:


> Nobody said it was easy!
> 
> But doing a-pillars (mids and tweets) its as hard, and the L4's may even crack the base of the baffle, I've seen this before. And L8 in doors it's not easy, too much stress for the door and not enough air space for L8, better Infinite Baffle.
> 
> ...


I've got a good idea on what i want to do on the door to get the L8 in there. I really appreciate all the feedback I've been given so far. I guess ill either be happy or ill redo it all til i am. But right now i am going to stick with the direction i am going so far.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of the Pillar in the car. I'm just trying to track down the fabric to cover them with. Debating if i want to do some vinyl but not sure how i would like the match.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

cobb2819 said:


> But you made pillars??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Modding an A-pillar is nothing compared to modding a door....especially for resale purposes.

It's easier to get a pair of replacement A-pillars.

Good looking A-pillars......if they don't work out you can try a different location.

Damn you work FAST!


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the speaker rings again. They worked out great!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

cchrono said:


> Thanks for the speaker rings again. They worked out great!


*GlasSman* has done most of my rings! BTW I may need more soon.

.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I'm very thankful. I was actually debating buying a router and still may one day, but for now I'm happy to have him make them for me.


----------



## JMichaels (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't you guys find with the pillars, you get leakage around the edges. I just felt they didn't seal the speaker well with that much pressure.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

cchrono said:


> Here are some updated pics of the Pillar in the car. I'm just trying to track down the fabric to cover them with. Debating if i want to do some vinyl but not sure how i would like the match.


I'd use fabric head liner material like it comes from factory. Well at least it does on the X5.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

cchrono said:


> Here are some updated pics of the Pillar in the car. I'm just trying to track down the fabric to cover them with. Debating if i want to do some vinyl but not sure how i would like the match.


You pics seriously look like the drivers are firing into the dash. At the very least, redo the pillars you just made and have them fire somewhat on-axis and with a much better angle, so they aren't firing down. 

It is very easy to correct this right now, if you don't you will hate yourself later. This is a case of buying very nice speakers and expecting them to overcome installation issues. I know you said you aren't competing, but you did just drop some serious coin....don't you want all the potential out of these and return on your investment?


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> You pics seriously look like the drivers are firing into the dash. At the very least, redo the pillars you just made and have them fire somewhat on-axis and with a much better angle, so they aren't firing down.
> 
> It is very easy to correct this right now, if you don't you will hate yourself later. This is a case of buying very nice speakers and expecting them to overcome installation issues. I know you said you aren't competing, but you did just drop some serious coin....don't you want all the potential out of these and return on your investment?


I'm gonna see how they sound as is im happy with how they are going trust me they are not firing in dash maybe my poor photography. If i need to make new ones i will these literally only took about six hours to make so im not to worried about having to rebuild


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I'd use fabric head liner material like it comes from factory. Well at least it does on the X5.


Yeah thanks i just ordered some stuff online that will hopefully be good.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Start of Door panels. These will house Hybrid L8V1.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Some nice equipment there. I'm curious about the final product.


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the rest of your door build mate


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

derickveliz said:


> *GlasSman* has done most of my rings! BTW I may need more soon.
> 
> .


Let me know when you're ready to roll.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

cchrono said:


> Thanks for the speaker rings again. They worked out great!


No problem.

Be sure to reinforce the A-pillar from the rear with a mix of bodyfiller/glassfibers/resin.

I couldn't tell from your pics if that had been done.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Very cool. I am currently testing out angles for my L3's and SB Acoustic tweets in my a pillars. I only have them bolted up to the metal without the interior piece at the moment. I have actually been trying to decide the best plan of attack for molding these into the pillars. This thread was a good find at the right time lol. Funny thing too is that I too am wanting to run L8's in my doors.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

cchrono said:


> Yeah I'm very thankful. I was actually debating buying a router and still may one day, but for now I'm happy to have him make them for me.


 
You would be supprised how easy it is to make these rings. I use a trim router that I got from Harbor Freight. I made a long plate to attach it to and use as a circle jig. The rings come out very nice and can be done quickly. Not to mention but I can make roughly as small as 1" holes if need be.


----------



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

Just curious as to how you've maintained operation of those A-pillar air-bags???


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Tominizer said:


> Just curious as to how you've maintained operation of those A-pillar air-bags???


The airbags are actually side curtain not apillar.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Little bit of progress on door pod for L8. Hope to get these done this week before it gets to cold don't have any indoor space to work.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Got some more work done on the doors. Just need to cover them and deadened the backs and i think i will be satisfied with them.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

derickveliz said:


> Nobody said it was easy!
> 
> But doing a-pillars (mids and tweets) its as hard, and the L4's may even crack the base of the baffle, I've seen this before. And L8 in doors it's not easy, too much stress for the door and not enough air space for L8, better Infinite Baffle.
> 
> ...


Those BMW SUVs have no kicks. You can see from the pic that the dead pedal, which is the same distance from the driver in every car, is only inches away from the end of the kick area. That means that the front door area is "the kick panel" area. I see it as a blessing really, you get the same PLD as a typical kick mount PLUS the greater azimuth angle from the wider spacing a door mount typically allows. Which improves the stereo illusion.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Those BMW SUVs have no kicks. You can see from the pic that the dead pedal, which is the same distance from the driver in every car, is only inches away from the end of the kick area. That means that the front door area is "the kick panel" area. I see it as a blessing really, you get the same PLD as a typical kick mount PLUS the greater azimuth angle from the wider spacing a door mount typically allows. Which improves the stereo illusion.


*What are your PLDs?*
In my small yaris Left Mid is 54 inches away from left ear and 63 for right side that means *PLD is 9 inches.*

*I'm seating in a bmw X5 right now*, how wonderful it would be to install a SQ system using the kick area in this car!

Stereo illusion? is that the width of your stage... by starting a good install you resolve mechanically first... 

*"putting your speakers as far away from you and as far from each other, that would give you Width and Depth".*


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

derickveliz said:


> *I'm seating in a bmw X5 right now*, how wonderful it would be to install a SQ system using the kick area in this car!


You too?! Awesome, maybe you can tell me how to fit a 7" or larger driver in those kicks. Here, let me show you a pic to help you out.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree it's impossible to install L8's in the kickpanels I had it torn apart and looked into it. I was not gonna be able to do that without major modification that I don't have tools or the ability to pull off. Plus door panels and apillars can be replaced relatively cheap.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*I guess you are right,* I never took a closer look at the inside of the kick area from a X3, But from the outside looks feasible, on the X5 I believe I can fit a pair of L6's in the kick area, and since you already have the L8 in the doors, I would go with the L4s in the kick area with the tweeters on the sail panels to maximize width. 

Now you already started the L4's on the a-pillars, from my experience the stage gets narrower, *that is why I moved my Mids from the a-pillars to the kick area to improve width and depth.
*


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have your OEM midbass below each front seats? I remember Andy Wehmeyer saying that it actually is a great location for midbass - are those location IB? Not really but I've seen some mods to let them breathe into the chassis (under door sills) 

I agree with most, either try to angle your pillar more towards the listener area and UP (saves you tuning headache later) - or use the OEM midrange location and sail panels for the tweeter (to help with width). 

Seems like you have some nice fab skills so DO IT NOW  

Kelvin


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

They do have midbass under sit but I was unable to fit them I tried, but there is not enough depth. I have an alpine h800 to help with tuning if I can't get to my liking I will redo them.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I had 8" mid bass under the seats in my Mustang in some enclosures called seat subs made by OZ Audio and they worked great.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are some almost complete door panels got them covered just gotta button up a few things.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

Got my Zuki amps mounted and the Alpine H800. Still waiting for the delivery of all the wiring so nothing is connected yet. I am debating if i'm going to redo door panels. I need to first see if there is room behind them. I like the way they came out but it cuts into my leg room and want to see if i can minimize that.


----------

